

Ask YC: What important lesson did you learn from this site? - wave

Ask YC: What important lesson did you learn from this site?
======
aaroneous
I learned I could enjoy a social news site. Digg and the others weren't able
to hold my interest as long as HN has. Gooo news.yc!

------
ideas101
i learned how diversified hackers could be; and almost all of them are very
interesting ; i learned that 'sharing is giving' and u gain so much by sharing
n giving - it is truly a knowledge hub !!!

